
A discussion about the breaking of the Internet [KIK head of messenger] - jsprogrammer
https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-breaking-of-the-internet-3d4d2a83aa4d#.ljlbfuyc0
======
detaro
dupe, submitted by the author before, discussion there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346845)

------
acta_non_verba
Anyone else start off siding with Azer, but actually think Kik weren't that
unreasonable (though could have worded things better)? They even offered to
buy the name off of him.

I think this guy is doing OSS a disservice. Trying to be like Linus in terms
of temperament but not having the years of respect required to pull that
off...

